# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Διαδικτυακές κάμερες λιμανιών (Ports Web Cams)

## Maroulis Nikos

καμέρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το Λιμάνι της Νάξου...

http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:...r&ct=clnk&cd=4

----------


## xiwtis81

Πολύ καλή κάμερα στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι μας!


http://www.kroooz-cams.com/mediterraneanindex.html

----------


## JASON12345

Φιλε Νικο.Ψαχνω πολλες μερες για live web cam με το λιμανι του Πειραια αλλα δυστηχως αυτες που εβαλες τις ξερω.Ξερεις καμια αλλη  καμερα ζωντανη με τον Πειραια εκτος απο  και που εβαλες και του ΥΕΝ?

----------


## JASON12345

> Φιλε Νικο.Ψαχνω πολλες μερες για live web cam με το λιμανι του Πειραια αλλα δυστηχως αυτες που εβαλες τις ξερω.Ξερεις καμια αλλη  καμερα ζωντανη με τον Πειραια εκτος απο αυτες που εβαλες και του ΥΕΝ?


[Ειναι πολυ επειγον]

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όχι φίλε μου δεν ξέρω

----------


## JASON12345

Δεν μπορεί να ανανεωθεί η κάμερα του Πειραιά στη πύλη 7.Πότε θα φτιάξει?

----------


## Nautikos II

Web Cameras απο ολη την Ελλαδα με ενα μονο κλικ εδω

----------


## Baggeliq

* Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από  το Λιμάνι* *τη Πάτρα.
 ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΕΔΏ : mms://server.hostaa.com:9000
*Patras Port North View
* ΠΗΓΗ : http://www.patraslive.gr/
Π.Χ 2:40 

*
 ScreenHunter_1.jpg
ScreenHunter_2.jpg

Patras Port South 


Patras Port North

----------


## Baggeliq

*Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι της Σύρου* : 
http://www.syroswx.gr/weather/images/portweb.jpg

 ScreenHunter_3.jpg

ΠΗΓΗ :http://www.tinos.biz

----------


## Baggeliq

*Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι της Τήνου : 
*
*http://www.livecamera.gr/webcam4 
http://users.otenet.gr/~vyncenzo/vodas/para5.jpg 
http://www.vifra.gr/tinos/zoom.jpg
*



 ScreenHunter_6.jpg

*ΠΗΓΉ : http://www.livecamera.gr/

*Δείτε ποια πλοία πιάνει το AIS  _Τήνου,__Μυκόνου,__Σύρου_

----------


## Baggeliq

Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι την Σαντορίνη : 
http://www.santorini.net/calderagr.html   : Η θέα της Καλντέρας 



http://www.santorini.net/volcanogr.html   : Η θέα του Ηφαιστείου  

 

Live View over Aegean Caldera from Mystique, Santorini


ΠΗΓΉ : http://www.santorini.net ,http://www.mystiqueview.com/

----------


## Baggeliq

*Webcam                  Thessaloniki Port : http://www.saloniki.org/webcam/thess...ort_webcam.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ http://www.saloniki.org



*

----------


## NAXOS

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ
www.naxosisland.eu

----------


## Baggeliq

Απολαύστε ζωντανές εικόνες από τα πιο μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία του κόσμου  μαζεμένα μέσο Web camera shlp


 View from the AIDAdiva
AIDAdiva
 View from the ARCADIA, P & O
ARCADIA
 View from the ARTEMIS, P & O
ARTEMIS
 View from the AURORA, P & O
AURORA
 View from the BREMEN
BREMEN
 View from the M/S CAP SAN DIEGO, Hamburg
CAPE SAN DIEGO
View from the CARIBBEAN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
CARIBBEAN PRINCESS
 View from the CARNIVAL FREEDOM, Carnival Cruise Line
CARNIVAL FREEDOM
 View from the CARNIVAL LIBERTY, Carnival Cruise Line
CARNIVAL LIBERTY
 View from the CARNIVAL VALOR, Carnival Cruise Line
CARNIVAL VALOR
View from the CORAL PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
CORAL PRINCESS
 View from the COSTA ALLEGRA, Costa Crociere
COSTA ALLEGRA
 View from the COSTA ATLANTICA, Costa Crociere
COSTA ATLANTICA
 View from the COSTA CLASSICA, Costa Crociere
COSTA CLASSICA
 View from the COSTA CONCORDIA, Costa Crociere
COSTA CONCORDIA
View from the COSTA EUROPA, Costa Crociere
COSTA EUROPA
 View from the COSTA FORTUNA, Costa Crociere
COSTA FORTUNA
 View from the COSTA MAGICA, Costa Crociere
COSTA MAGICA
 View from the COSTA MARINA, Costa Crociere
COSTA MARINA
 View from the COSTA MEDITERRANEA, Costa Crociere
COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 View from the COSTA ROMANTICA, Costa Crociere
COSTA ROMANTICA
 View from the COSTA VICTORIA, Costa Crociere
COSTA VICTORIA
 View from the CROWN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
CROWN PRINCESS
 View from the CRYSTAL SERENITY, Crystal Cruises
CRYSTAL SERENITY
 View from the CRYSTAL SYMPHONY, Crystal Cruises
CRYSTAL SYMPHONY
 View from the DAWN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
DAWN PRINCESS
 View from the DIAMOND PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
DIAMOND PRINCESS
 View from the EMERALD PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
EMERALD PRINCESS
 View from the Greenpeace vessel
ESPERANZA
 View from the M/S FINNMARKEN, Hurtigruten Group ASA
FINNMARKEN
View from the M/S FJORDTROLL, Hurtigruten Group
FJORDTROLL
 View from the M/S FRAM, Hurtigruten Group
FRAM
 View from the GOLDEN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
GOLDEN PRINCESS
 View from the GRAND PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
GRAND PRINCESS
 View from the HANSEATIC
HANSEATIC
 View from the INSIGNIA, Oceania Cruises
INSIGNIA
 View from the ISLAND PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
ISLAND PRINCESS
View from the M/S KONG HARALD, Hurtigruten Group
KONG HARALD
 View from the LOFOTEN, Hurtigruten Group ASA
LOFOTEN
 View from the LOGOS II, OM Ships International
LOGOS II
 View from the M/S MIDNATSOL, Hurtigruten Group ASA
MIDNATSOL
 View from the M/S NARVIK, Hurtigruten Group ASA
NARVIK
 View from the NAUTICA, Oceania Cruises
NAUTICA
 View from the M/S NORDKAPP, Hurtigruten Group ASA
NORDKAPP
 View from the M/S NORDLYS, Hurtigruten Group ASA
NORWEGIAN DREAM
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN GEM, NCL
NORWEGIAN GEM
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN JEWEL, NCL
NORWEGIAN JEWEL click on BRIDGE CAM link
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN JADE, NCL
NORWEGIAN JADE

  ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ -----------&#224;

----------


## Baggeliq

View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN MAJESTY, NCL
NORWEGIAN MAJESTY
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN PEARL, NCL
NORWEGIAN PEARL
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN SPIRIT, NCL
NORWEGIAN SPIRIT  click on BRIDGE CAM link
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN STAR, NCL
NORWEGIAN STAR
 View from the Bridge of NORWEGIAN SUN, NCL
NORWEGIAN SUN
 View from the OCEAN VILLAGE ONE, Ocean Village 
OCEAN VILLAGE ONE
 View from the OCEAN VILLAGE TWO, Ocean Village 
OCEAN VILLAGE TWO
 View from the OCEANA, P & O
OCEANA
 View from the ORIANA, P & O
ORIANA
 View from the Bridge of PACIFIC PRINCESS, Princess 
PACIFIC PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of PACIFIC STAR, P & 0
PACIFIC STAR
 View from the Bridge of PACIFIC SUN, P & 0
PACIFIC SUN
View from the M/S POLARLYS, Hurtigruten Group
POLARLYS
 View from the Bridge of PRIDE OF ALOHA, NCL
PRIDE OF ALOHA
 View from the Bridge of PRIDE OF AMERICA, NCL
PRIDE OF AMERICA
 View from the QUEEN ELIZABETH 2, Cunard Line
QE2
 View from the QUEEN MARY, Cunard Line
QM2
 View from the bridge cam, QUEEN VICTORIA, Cunard Line
 QUEEN VICTORIA bridge Cam.
 View from the REGATTA, Oceania Cruises
REGATTA
 View from the M/S RICHARD WITH, Hurtigruten Group ASA
RICHARD WITH
 View from the Bridge of ROYAL PRINCESS, Princess 
ROYAL PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of SAPPHIRE PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
SAPPHIRE PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of SEA PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
SEA PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of STAR PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
STAR PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of SUN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
SUN PRINCESS
 View from the Bridge of TAHITIAN PRINCESS, Princess Cruises
TAHITIAN PRINCESS
 View from the M/S TROLLJORD, Hurtigruten Group
TROLLJORD
 View from the M/S VESTERLALEN, Hurtigruten Group ASA
 ΠΗΓΕΣ 
http://www.kroooz-cams.com/
http://www.cruiseserver.net/travelpa.../ship_cams.asp

http://www.leonardsworlds.com/info/ship.htm

  ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΜΕΡΕΣ …

----------


## Baggeliq

*Kαμερα ζωντανη απο τπ λιμανι των Χανιων :* http://www.meteo.gr/stations/chania/webcam.htm

----------


## Rocinante

> *Kαμερα ζωντανη απο τπ λιμανι των Χανιων :* http://www.meteo.gr/stations/chania/webcam.htm


Παρα πολυ καλη baggeliq. Καθαρη μεγαλη και κυριως ... δουλευει.

----------


## Baggeliq

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΙΟΥ :  http://www.homersinn.com/website/inc...ml/webcam.html

http://www.ios-hellas.gr/webcam.html

----------


## Baggeliq

*Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι της PAROU 
PARIKIA PORT* : http://www.parosweb.com/paros-webcams/port.html
*MUNICIPALITY* :http://www.paros.gr/default.asp?catid=4350

----------


## Baggeliq

*Δείτε ζωντανή εικόνα από το Λιμάνι της Σύμης :  http://www.symi.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk...?1208347172778*


*ΠΗΓΗ: http://www.symivisitor.com
*

----------


## JASON12345

Την webcam των Σφακίων πότε άρχισαν να την ξαναλειτουργούν;
Για μια περίοδο την είχαν βγάλει.
Πολύ καλή φάση πάντως αυτές οι κάμερες!


http://www.webcam-crete.com/

----------


## alcaeos

live to limani ths mytilinhs   http://www.mrdj.gr/code/livecam.php

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

υπαρχει καμερα κ στο λιμανι της Πατρας?

----------


## kapas

παιδια θελω μια webcam μεσα απο το λιμανι του πειραια γιατι του yen δεν δουλευει..... please ειναι αναγκη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Θα δώσω για τρίτη φορά αυτή

http://www.symbol.gr/cam_index.html


Ipirhe ke mia alli tin opian ke aftin tin bgalane.Ke rotao,giati ksafnika afanisan mia mia tis webcam apo to limani?

----------


## Baggeliq

Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Panama Canal : http://webcams.pancanal.com/webcam/hd-miraflores.jpg



Link: http://planetground.blogspot.com

----------


## kapas

υπαρχει webcam στα λιμανια τις χιου και τις μυτιληνης???????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kapas

υπαρχει καμερουλα απο την σουδα?????

----------


## Trakman

> υπαρχει καμερουλα απο την σουδα?????


Απ'όσο ξέρω όχι! αναλυτικά μπορείς να βρεις τις κάμερες εδώ:

http://dias.aueb.gr/~kxv/webcameras.htm

----------


## ndimitr93

> υπαρχει καμερουλα απο την σουδα?????


Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω μία αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω...μόλις και αν την εγκαταστήσω θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## johny18

ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ www.pmi.gr

----------


## kapas

> ΔΕΙΤΕ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΙΟΥ :  http://www.homersinn.com/website/inc...ml/webcam.html
> 
> http://www.ios-hellas.gr/webcam.html


πιστευω οι καμερες στο λιμανι τις Ιου ειναι πραγματικα πολυ χρησιμες διοτι μπορεις να τις χειριστεις ο ιδιος.... υπαρχουν αλλες παρομοιες καμερες σε αλλα νισια?

----------


## NAXOS

ΚΑΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΣΤΟ naxosisland.eu

----------


## Baggeliq

Web Cams  από το Λιμάνι τής Σαμοθράκη


Πηγή: http://www.samothraki.com

*ΚΑΛΈΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΈΣ ΝΑ ΈΧΕΤΕ!!!*  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Baggeliq

> καμέρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το Λιμάνι της Νάξου...
> 
> http://72.14.221.104/search?q=cache:...r&ct=clnk&cd=4


Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να Διορθώσω είναι  ότι το Link  τις κάμερας  του λιμανιού  της Νάξου...
Είναι οι παρακάτω :
1


2 Για πιο κοντινή εικόνα εδώ δείτε :
http://www.naxosisland.eu/webcam/port.jpg

Πηγή :http://www.naxosisland.eu/ ,http://www.naxos.gr/

----------


## Baggeliq

> live to limani ths mytilinhs   http://www.mrdj.gr/code/livecam.php


Φίλε alcaeos υπάρχει Live camera από το Λιμάνι τις Μυτιλήνης είσαι σίγουρος, μπορείς να μου δόσεις το Link γιατί το ψάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό άλλα δεν το βρίσκω  ...

----------


## Baggeliq

Web camera Rethymnon Port :


Πηγή :http://www.travel-to-crete.com

----------


## Baggeliq

Live camera Port Symi : http://www.symivisitor.com

----------


## Anek lines-crete

iparxei kamia webcam sto limani tis soudas kai tou rethymnou????

----------


## mitsikos

> *Δείτε ζωντανές εικόνες από το Λιμάνι της PAROU* 
> *PARIKIA PORT* : http://www.parosweb.com/paros-webcams/port.html
> *MUNICIPALITY* :http://www.paros.gr/default.asp?catid=4350


 
και μια που δειχνει ολο τον ορμο της Παροικιας  www.paros-live.gr

----------


## Anek lines-crete

KAMIA KAINOURIA WEBCAM POU NA DIXNI TA KRITIKA PLOIA STON PEIRAIA

----------


## kkouz

> Απολαύστε ζωντανές εικόνες από τα πιο μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία του κόσμου  μαζεμένα μέσο Web camera shlp
> 
> 
>  View from the AIDAdiva
> AIDAdiva
>  View from the ARCADIA, P & O
> ARCADIA
>  View from the ARTEMIS, P & O
> ARTEMIS
> ...



πολύ καλή δουλειά... ευχαριστούμε

----------


## nautical96

εδώ είναι μια webcam που δείχνη το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου και όχι μόνο

http://www.goodnet.gr/cam/

----------


## kkouz

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ...
 ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ WEBCAMS......
Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΗΣ.....
http://www.kos.gr/webcam2live.html

*ΔΕΙΓΜΑ*



ΚΑΙ Η 2η ΕΝΑ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΚΡΥΝΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΡΑΤΖΙΑΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ....
http://www.kos.gr/webcam1live.html


*ΔΕΙΓΜΑ*




ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΜΕΡΕΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ...
..................................................  ..................................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFQOp...eature=related

----------


## kkouz

EΠ Σ'ΕΠΙΑΣΑ... ΤΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΕΣΥ?

----------


## sea_serenade

Διακρίνω αλλαγές στην Κω. Υπήρχε πάντα αυτο το σιντριβάνι εκεί?

----------


## CORFU

βρηκα και εγω μια camera     http://www.pireas.gr/

----------


## bikas

κατα καιρους στην εκπομπη της νετ ειχε μια καμερα που εβλεπες ολο το λιμανι μα οσο κι αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι,παρα μονο μια καμερα στη φιλοθεη με την οποια βεβεαια δεν βλεπεις σχεδον τιποτα λογο του οτι ειναι πολυ μακρυα.ξερει κανεις σας καποια αλλη???

----------

